# Do I have a legit complaint?



## westernhunter (Jun 14, 2008)

First off, let me say that I really enjoy and will benefit from this site.  That being said, I have a possible complaint and I wanted to see if directing it to the operators of this site is accurate.

Ever since I signed up the the "5 day email course" I have been getting RIDICULOUS amounts of junk email!!!  I am getting all sorts of crap that I never saw before.  I know that spam will always be a problem, but I have never received a fraction of what I am getting since I signed up for the course.   Among the spam are several solicitations regarding "cooking" interests that I never saw before.  This leads me to the conclusion that the operators of the email course sold my address which is the source of the spam.

Are any of you guys and/or gals experiencing this?  If not, then I need to work to find the source.

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## acarbone624 (Jun 14, 2008)

I always get a lot of junk mail regardless of anything I sign up for.  I doubt it's from this site.


----------



## daboys (Jun 14, 2008)

Since I joined here, I haven't recieved any spam e-mails that have to do with cooking. I really doubt it's from this site too.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

No cooking junk mail for me. Just the usual good deals from nigeria, etc..


----------



## westernhunter (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you guys sign up for the 5 day email course?


----------



## daboys (Jun 14, 2008)

Yep....... sure did


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

No, I didn't!


----------



## seboke (Jun 14, 2008)

No cooking related spams for me either.  Just a lot of canadian pharmacy that I have always got, and offers to, errr... "enhance" my, ummm... "junk".


----------



## acarbone624 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah, I signed up for it when I registered on this site.  I just get a lot of junk mail for *****/pills and what not.  Nothing about coooking.  Maybe you signed up for something on another site.


----------



## westernhunter (Jun 14, 2008)

The cooking spams are just a fraction of what I am getting and gave me the idea that this may be the source.  I have not signed up for anything on the web other than this site and the email course in a VERY long time.  Since I signed up I am getting well over 100 emails in my spam box and 10-15 that make it past the spam filters into my inbox on a daily basis.

Hopefully this is not the source and hopefully none of you guys have this problem.

Just checked email......cooking spam in inbox and 15 others in my spam folder since deleting them all about 3 hours ago!  

It is almost funny but getting to be a pain in the butt!

Any suggestions to stop this??


----------



## supervman (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, magically, I've been getting all these, and several a day, WATCH REPLICAS, can't tell em from the real ones. blah blah blah. 

I couldn't figure where the heck these were coming from. 

I know Jeff wouldn't sell our info, and perhaps it's not related, but if it's a common reoccurance maybe Jeff needs to check into his host/provider or see if someone has figured a way to hack the system. 

Just food for thought and I LOVE THIS PLACE ! 
SKOL 
Vman


----------



## ronp (Jun 14, 2008)

I signed up and no cooking spam here.


----------



## monty (Jun 14, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge Jeff does everything possible to protect folks privacy.

Many moons ago I signed up for the five day course and never realized an increase in junk mail.

Now, we have a special section called "Forum Related Issues".

If you feel that you continued junk mail is related to this site post your thoughts there and we will take a look at it. I caught this by accident whereas if it had been posted in the "Issues" area I would have jumped in sooner.

Glad to see that you enjoy our site and I welcome you, maybe a bit late, but I'm glad you're here. Keep an eye on your junk mail and if you really feel that it is generated by your membership here pop a post into the "Forum Related Issues" section and we'll jump right on it!

Welcome
and
Cheers!


----------



## monty (Jun 14, 2008)

First, does your ISP provide a Spam Filter? If so raise the level of protection.

Second. Get a good program for eliminating adware. Adware consists of tracking cookies. So everytinme you visit a website they know you are there and then whack you with related ads.

I would recommend MS Spysweeper and Ad-Aware from Lavasoft USA. I have used both and they really have helped me cut down the junk.

Go to either the Microsoft site for Spysweeper or to

www.lavasoftusa.com for Ad-Aware!
Hope this helps!

Cheers!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 14, 2008)

It's been awhile since the ecourse, but I never got any junk mail an still don't that I could say came from here.  There should be a way  fer you to eleminate most all of that, will depend on yer system an such.


----------



## oscarsroost (Jun 14, 2008)

just did e-course a month or so and no spam of any kind.


----------



## krusher (Jun 14, 2008)

I havent gotten even 1 junk mail


----------



## jtribout (Jun 14, 2008)

Nope................


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2008)

I got no more spam than usual after taking the Ecourse


----------



## morkdach (Jun 14, 2008)

no spam here do you have a spam blocker 5 day course was very helpful


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 14, 2008)

I would run Spy Bot or some other program to check for spyware.  Also any time you forward an email it allows others to see everyones email adresses. This is one reason I never forward chain emails as most are just ways for people to collect emails.  If you want to send someone something you have received the best way is to cut and paste the item into a new email.

Paul
www.pkcdirect.com


----------



## kookie (Jun 14, 2008)

First off welcome to the smf...................Sencond off I don't think your getting your spam from here....I have never noticed and more spam coming into my inbox since joining here then before..............Just turn up your filter and make sure you don't have any spy ware on your computer.......Spyware is were I notice more spam coming from.... I run my spyware programs almost daily to rid computer of spyware............


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 14, 2008)

I also took the e course and  I have never gotten any kind of spam that could be attributed to this site.  

Spammers have many ways of harvesting emails from many sites and even ways to send out spam to entire groups with nothing more than ispname.com such as Road Runner and other major ISPs.  

I would say that he is more than likely getting it from somewhere that he has downloaded something from or from.  Spam gets started anytime you click on a link that has some offer in pop ups.  I always use  my pop up blocker and never click on links saying you won this or that or other enticements.


----------



## ddave (Jun 15, 2008)

I would run the antispyware tools that others have mentioned.  It sounds like you have a bot on your machine that is keeping track of your browsing activity and relaying that information to spammers that send you "targeted" emails.  If you have been visiting cooking sites, you get cooking related emails.  If you have been visiting travel sites, you get travel related emails.

I signed up for the ecourse months ago and never noticed an increase in spam.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

i dont know what all my spyware software does but i didnt notice any difference after ecourse . there could be more but maybe i dont see it cuz of software or maybe not, havent noticed anything on scaqns either. so mebe bicked something up somewhere???


----------



## forktender (Jun 15, 2008)

I just signned up for the 5 day coarse a few days ago and no more spam then normal...........HHHHHHHMMMMMM !!!!
Now you got me thinking I wonder if spam would make a good fatty.......LMAO !!!!!
Sorry I couldn't help myself !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Dan


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 15, 2008)

Another good method of keeping crap off your computer is set up a Yahoo or Gmail account and then check your emails there and forward anything you wish to keep to your regular email address.  Use this address when signing up for any online sites, that way the only thing you get in you regular email client on your machine is what you forward to it.

I have a plethora of yahoo groups that i run also several websites and forums, nowhere on any of them is my main email address. I learned my lesson a long time ago when I wiped out my system by downloading the wrong thing.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe we could have a Spam-B-Que


----------



## ezlivin (Jun 15, 2008)

took the course 2 weeks ago,havent noticed any increase in spam.Hope this helps ! and for spam fatties ???? well,just say NO !..lol


----------



## westernhunter (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys.  I am looking into the anti spam software like I had on my PC, but now I have a Mac.  As soon as I get this cleared up I will post an update.


----------

